# Boar goat color change



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

is it possiable for a 3 yr old 75% boar 25% Nubian doe to start changeing color- Sweet Pea has a brown head and white body(looks boar)
but I noticed today- (i noticed something a few days ago but did not get close enough to actully look I just thought she was dirty) but today I see it is actually brown hairs growing in... I looks really bad at the moment because it does look like she is dirty..

Donna B


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thats normal


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When you mention boar and put nubian 25% ...I assume... we are talking goat and not pig.... :greengrin: 

She may be getting the colaration of the nubian....nubians have different coloring.....but ....it could also be ...that it is a colored "boer" coming out to....... :wink: 
yes it is normal.... :wink:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Donna, They will go dapple (I think that is what they call it) and I kinda like it, especially if the ears turn out like that. Yes, this will happen when you have these crosses. The show wethers actually do well when you slick shear them, the judges kinda like that hint of color in the hide. If you don't like her you can give her to me instead of just throwing her away :wink: I'll take her off of your hands! Keep her and have her bred to full blood Boer buck and you should get some fine looking animals from her. I know I get some from my nuby/boer crosses!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Every goat that I have had that is crossed Boer with whatever, has changed colors on me again and again. It's normal no worries. Oh, I think it is neet too. hehe :wink:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

My nubian I think is 50% boer. The lady I bought her from didn't know that her doe was being bred to a boer instead of nubian. I say this because my doe looks more boer as she gets older. She is also changing colors. She was really brown, and now she has big white patches all over her. They get more "filled in" as she ages.

~Dayna


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

I have a black and white doe that is about 10 YO and her head used to be solid black. In the last year her muzzle and ears have slowly turned white. She had twins this year, a doe that looks just like her and a buckling with only black hi-lites on his muzzle and the edge of his ears. :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

all goats can change color as they mature


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

HI Fred: 

Her name is Sweet Pea and she was our very first goat.. We stopped by a friends house JUST TO SEE the babies and left with Sweet Pea she was 12 hr old and very loud... 

We knew we wanted a few goats but that was not the day I was thinking about doing it... but it all turned out all good.. We got her best buddy 2 days later a Alpine Cross who is now our milk goat( she gave us a doe last year and a buck this year)

We have never Breed SP because my daughter whom pet she basically is, does not want her babies to be someone dinner... So we just never breed her... 

here are some pictures of her when she was a baby-


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*singing* Donna I dont see any pictures?

One of my 5yr old 88% does has plenty black hairs on her but she still looks white.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Tell your daughter that I understand! I have some of our original mama goats that will probably live here forever! They will be here until they go to be in God's barnyard! We have a special place for them to sleep in peace when the time comes.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

here are some pictures I do not know what happened above they were there when I looked at it when I did it..


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

just a few more pictures


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cute!!!!  


andthe sweater is so stylish!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just adorable!!!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

SO Sweet. I love them!
:clap: :leap: :thumb:


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you! those are great memories

And yes we thought the sweater was so cute!

Donna B


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sweet  

The bond you develope when you raise a baby is awesome, the memories are even sweeter as they grow older.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

My MIL was not so sure when we got the goats it was a good idea- but after seeing the girls take care of them, she says every teen age girl ought to have to take care of one and teen pg. would go way down... 

and my girls did agree... but loved every moment of it - 

right now we are on baby watch or should I say WAIT!

our pygmy doe

and the girls are 18, 17 and 14 and they can not wait to take care of them...

Donna B


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to see those pygmy babies :leap:


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't wait either- I like it when you walk out there in the morning and go oh! the baby is coming- you see it feet or head...

not this waiting-

not like I have seen a lot of goat give birth,

this will be the 4th one.
1st- daughter goes to check come back in "AJA is having her baby!!!!!!!!" in about 1/2 hr we had a baby girl

2nd- the one I am waiting for now- I was out of town- and the girls call me MOM Nanny is having babies- so i get my stuff done and head home- 2 hr drive so about 4hr after they figure this out she has twin one right before I got home and the next one a couple min after I pulled in the drive way...( My cell phone got hot from all the calls I got from my 17 yr old making sure so was doing okay..)

3rd- this year- checked on her at 6:15 went and then went to church-(did not put her in the stall there were no signs) at 7 one of the girls checked on her no signs, at 8 I get a phone call Mom Aja had her baby- by the time she found them he was standing and all cleaned up... 


Donna B


----------

